# Bryan's 300 Gallon 10' Long Bookshelf Aquarium Project



## Bryan Evans (Dec 5, 2017)

Last week I finalized my order for a 311 (Model) Gallon 10' long aquarium from Custom Aquariums and I'm pretty stoked. Lead time is about 10-12 weeks but I wanted to get this thread started so I can document the entire project. I'll also be posting updates, pictures and video for anyone interested over the next several months.

So here's my current setup: 150 gallon Tropheus Duboisi setup which is going to get replaced with the new tank. Not entirely sure if I'm going to keep the Tropheus Duboisi or switch over to a mixed tank as I have some Frontosa and Venustus I'd like to see in there as well.










My goal is to fill almost the entire length of my family room (13') wall with my dream aquarium: Ten-feet long, 30" tall, 18" deep. Everything custom-built into bookshelves with crystal-clear water made possible by a sump filtration system. The stand and canopy will be custom built as will the bookshelves on the sides. Since this tank is going on the main floor of my house and my basement is finished, one of the first things we will need to do is reinforce the floor below the tank.

I scoured the internet for practically two years trying to figure the best way to make this happen. I found used tanks on Craigslist, Facebook, giantaquariums.com, etc. but I couldn't justify paying the asking prices for those tanks when they weren't really any less expensive than something I could get brand new and custom built. Price was one thing but quality is another. Buying used tanks always come with the added risk of scratches, leaks, etc. I've bought used tanks before and they ALWAYS come with a scratch or two (or more) not to mention there's always the hassle of picking it up and getting it home.

This time I wanted to do it right.

Over about 18 months of research I consistently found myself returning to the Custom Aquariums website. The precision of how these tanks are made is absolutely amazing. After visiting their website and watching the below videos I was convinced I was wasting my time looking other places.

The videos below played a large role in sealing the deal for me. The nerd in me will be watching these for the next 10-12 weeks as my tank is in production:










Thanks to Joey "The King of DIY", Jennie from Solid Gold Aquatics, and Ted Judy from Custom Aquariums for making my decision easier.

More to come on this project soon. If you've done a similar project to this I'd love to hear from you.

Bryan Evans


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Thats awesome. I am very familiar with the custom aquariums website and a lot of their products (seamless sump, their overflows, etc). And yes they make excellent glass tanks. I almost bought a 5 footer from them but wasn't ready to spend that much, particularly when I got a 4 foot tank for $90 at Petco. Anyway what thickness/type of glass did you choose for the panels of the new tank? I'm just curious.


----------



## Bryan Evans (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I have a 60" stand I made and have two 29 gallon tanks end to end on it. I like being able to keep fish that don't necessarily get along in the same display. I thought about having a 60" tank built for it since no one seems to make a 60" long 12" wide tank; the price was over $600.00. That just seemed a bit much to me for a 62 gallon tank!


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

You didn't want the ultra clear glass for the front panel?


----------



## Bryan Evans (Dec 5, 2017)

Every tank I've ever owned has had scratches. This is going to be pristine from the production line and already clearer than I could imagine so I couldn't justify the extra cost for the ultra-clear panel.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Please keep us updated on this build. I have looked at their aquariums in the past and would love to see the complete timeline.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome !

:thumb:


----------



## Blazer (Aug 19, 2017)

Bryan,
That sounds like an extremely exciting build. I would know, because I have a 308 gallon on order from Custom aquariums as well. It should arrive mid April and I must agree with your opinion that they produce a quality product. Mine measures 30 high x 84 long x 30 wide. I also ordered a 75 gallon seamless sump as well. I didnt upgrade to ultra clear glass but did increase the bottom sheet to tempered glass 3/4 inch thick as I will be placing lots and lots of rock to accomidate a mixed Mbuna tank (I needed piece of mind more than anything). I look forward to following your build. It was a big check (for me at least) to cut to custom aquariums but you only live once. Anyways, congrats on the big project, now is the hardest part, waiting . :drooling:


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice. I'm in the process of building a house and had planned out to have a 300g 8ft tank in the wall in the finished basement. The tank will be see through into the fishroom and vice versa out into the basement area. I was also going to order from custom aquariums and get their overflow/seamless sump system along with a powdercoated metal stand to make sure i got the lifetime warranty with it. I was going to opt to go with the Starphire glass but the front and back panels were only 5/8 thic. I may bump up the glass thickness to 1/2, dunno if its really needed. Anyways, cant wait to see the build!


----------



## Bryan Evans (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey guys,

Quick update: The tank is scheduled to be delivered sometime next week. Feel free to follow along on any/all of the below for project updates:










YouTube: BryanEvansAquatics 
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/bryanevansaquatics/
Twitter: @AquaticsBryan

Just a heads up - this is a brand new YouTube channel. Feel free to be one of it's first subscribers.

Thanks guys!

Bryan


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Whoa...that thing is LONG. 

Whats the width measurement (front to back)?


----------



## Bryan Evans (Dec 5, 2017)

18" wide.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow thats a monster tank. It looks like its 6 inches wide in the photo because its so long. :lol:


----------



## Bryan Evans (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah, it was definitely fun getting it home. I have some pics and videos I'll be posting to Instagram, Twitter and YouTube if you'd like to follow along and see how things progress...

Instagram: BryanEvansAquatics
YouTube: BryanEvansAquatics
Twitter: @AquaticsBryan

Thanks!
Bryan


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice tank. Dunno if its the angle or the 18" width or what it is but that picture makes it look like its 12-15ft long lol.


----------



## Bryan Evans (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey guys,

Quick update: I posted the first video of this project on YouTube a bit ago. If you'd like to check it out and follow this project please feel free to subscribe!






Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Looking good ! :thumb:

And looking forward to watching you fit it out ... opcorn:


----------



## Bryan Evans (Dec 5, 2017)

@Blazer and @Hock,

Any updates with your projects? I'd love to see pics/videos sometime.

Bryan


----------



## Blazer (Aug 19, 2017)

Bryan, first off that video was really helpful on what to expect with delivery. I called custom aquariums 2 weeks ago and they told me it would be the second week in May that it should be finished. So basically went from a 12 week delivery pushed back to 14-15 week delivery. I'm beginning to go a little stir crazy, but with the help of your video and the nicer weather I'm making do. I have 400 lbs of rinsed red flint pool filter sand in my shed. Also my rock configuration is layed out on the side of my house.the only upgrade to my 84 inch 30x30 308 gallon was the bottom sheet of glass that is 3/4 inch tempered so It gives me piece of mind with all the rock I will be piling in the tank. I don't know if it was necessary though. Basically all I do now is go to work and chew my nails waiting. Stand is going to get finished this weekend. Cant wait for more updates, and I will post picks once it arrives. 
Regards 
Luke


----------



## Bryan Evans (Dec 5, 2017)

Blazer,

After reading your post I'm starting to think I need more sand. I only have 150 lbs of pool filter sand and another 50 lbs of play sand. I was planning to mix but that only gives me half of your 400 lbs. What is the footprint of your tank and how deep are you planning on making the substrate?

Bryan


----------



## Blazer (Aug 19, 2017)

Bryan,
84 long X 30 wide X 30 tall. So I was thinking a 3 inch depth of sand would be a good starting point. Some areas may be a little deeper some areas a little bit more shallow. I went to read the Red Flint website and use the calculator to estimate the poundage I will need. I might have 50 pounds left over but I'd rather be safe than sorry on it. Link is below. Marine depot has a calculator as well and it came up with 300lbs when I plugged in the same data. Go figure.

http://www.redflint.com/resources.htm


----------



## Blazer (Aug 19, 2017)

I typed in your measurements and got 3 cubic feet needed for a depth of 3 inches. Mine was 400lb, 4 cubic feet at 3 inch depth. So I think you would want 250-300 lbs for a 3 inch depth in you tank.


----------



## Bryan Evans (Dec 5, 2017)

Very helpful. Thanks. I ran out and bought another 50 lbs of pool filter sand today.

I also spent some time rinsing sand and aquascaping. It's starting to come together. Another video coming soon!


----------



## Bryan Evans (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey guys,

I just posted another video if you'd like to check it out.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Looking really good I like it.


----------



## Blazer (Aug 19, 2017)

Bryan, 
Great video, the whole setup looks really nice. That tank is gigantic  ! The sand depth looks good, is that 250lbs?? What did you end up with for sand depth??


----------



## Bryan Evans (Dec 5, 2017)

Only 200 lbs are in the tank at the moment. 150 lbs of pool filter sand and another 50 of play sand. I have another 50 lbs of pool filter sand if I need it later as I expect it to settle a bit when water is added to the tank. I just figure it's easier to add more sand than take it out. I'm not sure what the actual depth is though. I'll have to measure and get back to you.


----------



## Blazer (Aug 19, 2017)

Well, I got an email from the good folks at Custom Aquariums. Apparently my 308 gallon got a bad scratch in the glass on the front panel right side :x They weren't going to be able to buff it out completely  Asked if I wanted to take delivery and would apply a 5% discount or they could replace the front panel. I chose to replace the front panel. So it looks like it's going to be a little bit longer. Hopefully no more than a couple weeks. Bummed but that's the way it goes. No use commiserating about it. I just have to much invested in this project to settle for anything less than perfection.


----------



## Bryan Evans (Dec 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear about that. Really stinks but you made the right decision. Taking it with a scratch would've made you regret it every time you view your fish. It's worth doing right even if it takes a bit longer. I was hoping to have my project done by late Feb/early March and here we are mid-May...

Real life sometimes gets in the way but that's what makes it that much more gratifying once it's complete. Hang in there.


----------



## Bryan Evans (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey guys!

Another quick update:


----------

